# St Barts Part 2



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home girls. 

Lots of love and luck to you all xx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks RachelLucy - I nearly made a new post myself this morning when I saw we had reached ten pages again.

My sister is getting married on Friday - its so close now! Eek 

Not long after that until our follow up too.

So, how are you all? Nicky - you've been so quiet honey. Is it all going alright for you?


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

wow we must talk loads!!
Hi all
kyla good luck at  the wedding enjoy it and please have a drink or two and enjoy them  

Ronnie the support group meets every 6 weeks next meeting on 2nd of Aug let me know if you fancy coming.

hope the teatment is going well for everyone else.

I talked to anntionette at barts to get idea of time scales to book time off of work and as it works out at the moment it may be that EC may be on my 30th birthday (opps not good) so I have asked to go on the cancellation list so we will wait and see. 
Acupuncture also going very well for both DH and I and heartily recommend it to you all

talk soon bye bye

 
Fran


----------



## pancake (Apr 22, 2003)

Hi all,

Glad to hear you are all OK.

Fran - glad to hear the acupuncture is going well. I hope you manage to get on the cancellation list.

Kyla - Have a lovely time at the wedding, it's going to be a lovely day again on Friday.

Nicky - Hope it was all OK for you yesterday, you did look a little on the worried side. I will see you Friday.

I went for my second scan yesterday only to find that when I got home they rung me and said I was ready for my egg collection - this Friday! They have brought it forward a few days, so I am really nervous now. I don't react to drugs that put you too sleep at all well and am dreading it.

Have a good day.

Heidi
xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Girls

Going for our consultation next Wednesday at 11am. I know a few of you are regulars at Bart's at the moment, and wonder can you confirm the best way to get there.  I'm wondering whether it's better to get off at Thameslink (from Brighton) & then walk to Bart's, or get off at London Bridge & jump on the tube to St Pauls.  

Advices are much appreciated.

Thanks

Ronnie


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ronnie - Get the Thameslink and get off at City Thames link. Exit the Ludcraft end and when you come out of the station head right. Turn left up past the law courts, cross the road and keep going north (and the hospital is just up there on your right). Takes about 5-10 mins walk from the station but it's the easiest way we found. Train takes around 1hr25mins so allow a good two hours to get there.

That's what we do anways. Im back up in just over a week's time too 

Wedding was yesterday and it went really well. Thunderstorms didnt hit until the speaches which was perfect. Got some gorgeous shots too.

Nicky how is it going girly? Have you had your u/s now? When is your EC? GOOD LUCK SWEETIE!!!!!

Heidi - How exciting! How did your EC go yesterday - Im sure today you have been sitting at home waiting for your fertilisation report (which I remember being such a relief - hadnt realised how much we were hanging onto for that call). GOOD LUCK TO YOU TOO!!!!


----------



## pancake (Apr 22, 2003)

Hi Girls  

Egg Collection went well, don't really remeber a lot as I was really out of it. They only managed to get 4 eggs but when we got the phone call today they had all fertilised. So we are back up there on Monday for the transfer. I am trying to remain positive while also thinking of it not working - but it is really difficult. I want it to work sooooo much. I was a bit ill this morning, I think I am supposed to take the antibiotics after eating! I didn't and I was really sick, oh well.

Have a good weekend

Heidi


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Kyla- Thanks for the direction.  At least we know how much time to allow (+ any hold-ups on the trains!). What day are you due back to Bart's? 
I'm glad the wedding went well. I bet you looked lovely!

Heidi - Getting all 4 eggs fertilised is brilliant. Good luck with your ET - have everything crossed for you!

Nicky - How's things? Hope you're well. 

Frances - Thanks for the invite. I may need support in August!!! Do you meet in a pub? Have you managed to get a date from Antoinette? Whereabout in Patchm do you live? I'm in Mackie.

Speak to you all soon

Ronnie


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi all
Heidi good luck for monday     I will keep everything crossed for you

Ronnie I am also mackie by the green past the tennis courts!! Anntionette said she would call if cancellation came up but she was not hopeful  must wait and see.

Nicky how are you hope you are well

Kyla glad wedding went well I thought of you during the storm as I was at goodwood festival of speed got a bit wet  

directions to barts very useful Thanks

ta ta
Fran


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Fran

I live near the roundabout - I drive past your house everyday!! It's such a small world, isn't it, to be having email conversations on this board & then finding out we live less than half a mile from each other!!!

3 more days till our appointment...I'm getting really nervous now...!

Ronnie


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Girls - sorry its been a while,I have had a lot of things going on!!

I am not too bad thanks, I had my last scan on Friday along with another of many blood tests   (I hate the damn things) It showed that I have been very sensitive to the stimms and they took me off the injections a couple of days early, I had 48 follies showing on the scan & I was at a high risk of OHSS, I was told to drink plenty of water as I would end up in hospital on a drip   But not to worry I have been feeling fine & I have egg collection on Tuesday  
I had my trigger Injection tonight at 21:45, I was only told to inject half of it though, due to my sensitive body  
I really can't believe I have got this far  
Heidi - I hope the egg collection was OK for you? That's good news about the 4 fertalizing, fingers crossed for the rest of the cycle xxx

Hope you girls are all OK, I will be chatting to you soon, take care all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi all

Ronnie good luck for this week is it wednesday you go up? hope it goes well keep us informed and let me know any tips I need to know for when I go up.

Noodle good luck tom will be thinking of you.

hope all you others are well.

just a short one today

Fran


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Nicky - OMG       48 follies? Wow!!!!! Looks like you will have enough embies to keep you going for #2, 3 & 4!!!! Excellent news. Good luck for tomorrow honey. I will be thinking of you all day.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Nicky - Good luck for tomorrow. Everthing crossed for you. Let us know how you get on.

Fran - Yes we go up the day after Nicky. Thanks, will report back!

Girls - Do you know what the gentlemen's magazine collection is like? Do they have a good selection/are they not too well thumbed(?!) or should we buy one of our own to take up with us? My DH has informed me that I'll have to go to the newsagent on my own, but being only 5'1", I don't think I'll be able to reach the top shelf!!!!

Ron


----------



## lc1502 (May 22, 2005)

Hi all, 

Ron - DH said no magazines so definitely take your own!

Nicky - lots of luck tomorrow - can't believe 48 follies - look after yourself

Heidi - well done on 4 - enjoy the 2ww - lots of pampering and taking it easy. 

As for me, day 1 was last week so I'm up on the 6th for my info day and then all being well drugs start on the 12th I guess.  I was back up there for the day 2/3 and rubella blood tests last week so fingers crossed they are ok for me to go on with it.  I'd be gutted now I'm all psyched up.  Having weekly accupuncture and reflexology.

x


----------



## pancake (Apr 22, 2003)

Hi Girls

Nicky - Good luck for today. The EC is not too bad, I slept through most of it. In fact they had problems waking me up at the end of the 2 hrs after it, I just wanted to sleep, but that's not unusual for me!

IC1502 - Good luck for the 6th. When you go for your info session they tell you that you do not need to write anything down, but I found that if you don't you forget most of what they say and they don't give you a copy of the presentation they make. It's all quite simple and I am sure you will take it in your stride.

Ron - Good luck for Weds. My DH said they did have magazines but probably best to take your own just in case. I will be thinking of you.

I had my ET yesterday. I have this week of work so will be putting my feet up and trying to do absolutely nothing. In the end they only had 3 embies as one hadn't got past the fertilisation stage, so 2 went back and we are freezing the other one.

Hi to everyone else, hope your all getting on OK.

Heidi


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi all 

Ronnie you had me   at the thought of you reaching for top shelf I understand completely as i am only 5"2 myself. The other thought I had was that really make your dh take his own mags as a gentlemans shot is not always the best (Ha Ha)
You could always suggest your dh takes a copy of FHM  as plenty of nudity in there and he can still read it in the waiting room  

On another note could do with some advice I had Af last weekend and finished by last tues however since sat have had some spotting again pinky and a little bright red when wiping (sorry way too much info) but a little worried at the mo, it does seem to be stopping slowly but not sure why it happened Should i worry go to docs or ignore  
any advice welcomed 
cheers girls
Fran


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Nicky - Hope it all went well for you today honey.

Heidi - Congrats on getting two little beans transferred and having one to freeze (for if your twins fancy a sibling). Now you just have the joy of prog sups! 
Enjoy your time off work and gets through some books and movies you keep meaning to see/read!

Ronnie- LOL , I gave DH a photo of me to take with him instead (in some nice undies). He said one of the mag's there actually had naked PG ladies in poses - ICK! In an IVF clinic? So, I thought it better if he had his own too 

Fran - Did you test? Sometimes AF isnt really AF! Just wondering. Not usual to spot mid-cycle like that so if you dont get a BFP then it wouldnt hurt to mention it to your Dr and see what they say. Could mean your hormone levels are being funky for example.

lc1502 (BTW do you mind if we know your proper name?) So exicting isnt it now it's all beginning. Look out for the mad lady from the councelling department. She did a presentation at our open day that nearly had DH and I wetting ourselves. She looks like Annette Badlands with a bubble perm, or Dawn French on speed. Hilarious!  

Our appointment is a week today! Yay! CD2 of our next cycle now too so I calculate being ready to start an FET cycle by 22nd August (our 6th wedding anniversary). Not long at all really.


----------



## lc1502 (May 22, 2005)

Sorry girls how rude am I!  I'm Leanne - haven't quite got to grips with this yet, should put my details at the bottom really.  I'm 32 and DH is 31, been ttc only about 18 months but I found out pretty early I have naff tubes.  

Thanks for the tips on the appointment and I will look out for the mad councelling woman!  One question, when I phoned last week with my day 1 they confirmed the 6th and said a nurse would call me back to confirm as well but she never has.  Should I call her or not worry about it?  

I am getting excited now but at the same time I'm nervous and it's all very grown up.


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Leanne - You;re not rude at all!   I just kept typing your call-sign wrong and thought it would be nicer to know who you were.
They did the same to me and only called the day before we were meant to be there. I would give them a ring as sometimes they forget!

LOL at being grown up. I know what you mean. I sometimes wonder how I would have been if we had gotten PG when we first started TTC - I would have a 2 and a half year old by now. I definately think we are more ready from the wait - which is just about the only plus I can manage after 3 years and 3 months (and counting!!!).


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Girls

How are you all?

Heidi - how do you feel after ET? I guess it's just the wait now.  Good luck & stay as relaxed as you can!

Fran - Did you do a test in the end? If it's BFN, then it's prob best to give the docs a ring if nothing just for reassurance. 

Nicky - how did EC go today?

Kyla - that's really quick!!! Best of luck - fingers & toes crossed for you!

Couselling woman...when do we see her then?

I was looking for jazz mags yesterday..went to Tesco's but found out that they didn't stock them (had a look around their mags department 3 times just to make sure!!).  Ended up getting it from our local newsagents (after waiting for all the school kids to leave!!). Reached up & grabbed the first mag on the top shelf which happens to be Escort (is it any good). Slapped it down on the counter & told the newsagent that it wasn't for me (which is true!) & that it's a jokey present for a bloke whose birthday it is soon.  He didn't even bat an eye-lid & gave me a bag to put it in (for which I'm very grateful!!). Fran, just in case, it's not Salmon's in the village!!!!!!

Have to be up & early to catch the 9am to City Thameslink.  Speak to you all soon

Ron


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi all

did not test because know it would be BFN the rest of my cycle is doing what it should ie I know ovulation is on its way. I had a talk to DH and he reminded me that acupuncturist did some needles in fertility area but he also did a detox of the whole system. Spoke to acupuncturist and he said he has had similar reacions from other patients and it is a good sign. He also suggested slightly less vigourous bedroom antics 

I also spoke to doc and she said that over doing it in the bedroom could cause this prob!! god this sounds dreaful as if we are freaks. enough lets move on

Ronnie how was it did you get the mag from the corner shop by the bus stop by the green? if so what do you think of the wig the guy wears!!!

leanne knowing your real name definately easier like kyla I kept spelling it wrong good luck for your journey this month I cannot wait to start my treatment in Aug 

Heidi hope you are relaxing 

Nikki hope EC went ok and I am keeping fingers crossed for good quality embies  

Kyla when are you back at Barts for FET

talk later
bye
Fran


----------



## pancake (Apr 22, 2003)

Hi

Leanne - I had the same problem. I was told the nurse would call me prior to my info session and right up to the afternoon before no one had rung, so I did call them in the end, didn't speak to a nurse though, the receptionist said not to worry about it!! I do think they do some strange things there.

Ron - I feel fine after my ET, thank you for asking. I am getting the odd period like stomach cramp. Don't know if that's pain left after the EC or not. I have the week off and am trying not to do too much, although there's always stuff to do at home. DH has been very good and has been carrying baskets of washing up and down the stairs for me and out to the washing line, although he didn't actually do any of the washing, I had to sort that out!! Oh well. Hope it all went OK for you today. I will be thinking of you.

Heidi


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Heidi - I had cramps for a couple days after too - its just your follies filling up again and also your cervix settling down, nothing to worry about.

Ronnie - LOL at you having to explain yourself. I got DH to buy one but then gave him the photo too. Jazz mags - ie: Jizz mags  

Fran - Im back up on Tuesday to have a follow up and if all goes well FET cycle should get underway mid-late August. Might be up there around the same time you are in fact!

Nicky - How did it go honey? Im anxious to hear your fertilisation report!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi All

Went to our consultation this morning.  It was better than expected!

We got off at City Thameslink & went the wrong way(!) but ended up finding a short cut - we went via Holburn Viaduct. We came out of the station..turned right, crossed the road at the junction &  Merrill Lynch is opposite. Crossed the road again & we were there..it took us all of 2 minutes from the station exit!!! But as the Kenton Wing is right the other side of the hospital, it took us a further 5 mins to get there so we arrived half an hour early for our 11am appointment!!

DH had his SA within 15 minutes of arriving - there were no mags so thankfully we brought ours!! DH later complained it wasn't a very good one - you just can't please some people! 

Sat back down & waited...2.5 hours later we were taken into a room by the senior nurse to have our history taken.  Then we were told to go to lunch & be back by 2 for the scan - they told us to go to the Woman's Outpatients & they sent us back to the original department!

Had my scan where they found a fibroid but as it wasn't interfering with play, they told us that they can start us on tx (ICSI) in August with a view to EC on the 26 September!!!! Sounds like we'll all be 'doing it' in August, doesn't it??

Overall they were very nice at Bart's & dh was amazed at how clean the place was!

This is becoming soooooooooo real now it's scary. 

Fran - I know exactly what you mean..when I first saw him, I thought it was a syrup & made dh go in to have a look!!! Very nice chap but I missed the old newsagent! I won't be able to show my face there for a while!!

Heidi - on the whole my dh is good but will only help with my chores if I asked him..I put the washing out on Sunday & he came home before me..the washing stayed on the line until I came home! 

Nicky - hope you're OK, sweetie..thinking of you.

Kyla - good luck on Tuesday. 

Take care all

Ronnie


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

hi all

Ronnie sounds like the day went well, how come they are making you wait till Aug?
I was told that they would start you on you next cycle assuming the test were all ok and no other treatment required.

I was hoping that would be the way for us which puts us having downregg from 20th ish sept but must not get ahead of self.

in regards to newsagent and wigs you could always try one yourself as means of disguise    

hope everyone else is ok 
Fran


----------



## pancake (Apr 22, 2003)

Hi Girls

Hope you are all OK.

Well I had my ET last Monday and have been feeling fine. I have had sore boobs for the last few days, although not all the time, seems to be more in the afternoon and evening for some strange reason. Today I woke up feeling really sick, but I think it was just the humidity, I am trying not to read too much into it all as I still have 9 days until I do my test.

I am taking it easy today and watching the live 8 concert this afternoon.

Hope you all have a good weekend.

Heidi
xx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

You did a three-day transfer 5 days ago so you are 8dpo which might well be the right time to start getting symptoms Heidi!   I definately found the first week easier than the second so make sure you keep yourself busy (easier said than done I know). Fingers crossed!

Nicky - Are you okay honey? We havent heard from you since before EC - hope you are okay (slightly worried about you from an OHSS aspect) - pop in and update us okay?


----------



## pancake (Apr 22, 2003)

Hi Girls

Hope you are all OK. Nicky - where are you? how are you? please let me know.

Well I went back to work today after a week off. I am now in my 2nd week of the 2ww and have been feeling sick, on and off, for 3 days now. Although I have an af feeling belly right now, so a bit worried, I am hoping it's just that I was back to work today. I am not due to test until next Monday, does anyone know when I can test earlier and get a result?

Have a good evening

Heidi


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi all
had a nightmare trying to get onto the site today it just wouldn't load, managed to get on finally and seems that there has been problems   computers are a knightmare.

Heidi you can test up to three days early with a first reponse test but I recommend staying away from pee sticks as long as possible as the longer you go the better your hcg levels will be and the more accurate the reading. The fact you are feeling sick is a possitive sign and I will keep all my fingers and toes crossed for you    

Nikki are you ok? worried and would like to know if you are alright even if you cannot talk right now just post a short hi. Whatever is going on I am sending you a hug   

Kyla think it was today you were up at Barts hope all went ok

Ronnie how are you? not heard from you for a while either

Leanne hope all goes well tomorrow goodluck

I had a lazy day today wet weather   was enough of an excuse to lie on the sofa watching dodgy day time tv absolute bliss don't get to do this very often. Might drag myself to the gym tonight just to exercise my lazy body!!!!

ttfn
Fran


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

saw this earlier 
intersting!!!
talks about how asprin can double chances of implantation in ivf treatment
must be a question we ask about

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/329464.stm


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Quick update (Tom is cooking steaks for dinner!) Went well, if predicatble.

1 - We now have NHS funding (Yay!!!).
2 - It is okay to fo an FET cycle first.
3 - I probably had a Chem PG last time.
4 - I have to have my b/w redone.
5 - No harm in doing FET first and then fresh IVF cycle nearer Xmas

So pretty much what we thought. Looking to do it around mid-August. Have to let them know when my b/w is done and then arrange and FET info-session (cant be THAT different to the IVF one though surely?) and if the b/w shows Im O-ing (which Im pretty sure I am) then we can just do a natural cycle and FET after O.

Right, better go have dinner - Ky xxxx


----------



## lc1502 (May 22, 2005)

Hi All

Kyla - glad appointment went well.  Mid August is only 6 weeks away so that'll fly by and it's great news on your funding. 

Fran - so jealous of your lazy day, sounds idylic. 

Heidi - it's all sounding good girl - here's hoping!  Are you in work all this week?

As for me, I've just got back from accupuncture.  Tried a different guy today as I had 4 treatments with one but I never relaxed at all as he was a bit odd, thought maybe he was a bit shy but he never did warm up.  This one was so different and I feel lovely and relaxed now and will soon be tottering off to bed and big brother.  So it's info session day for me tomorrow, I never did hear from the nurse but I phoned this morning and they confirmed it's definitely on (how difficult are they to get hold of on the phone!!).  Was a bit disappointed when they said its a group session - will I get chance to ask questions?!!?  Looking forward to getting cracking now, have hated this limbo bit, god what am I going to be like on the 2ww 

x


----------



## pancake (Apr 22, 2003)

Hiya

Leanne - Thanks for the good wishes, although I have this feeling that everything is lost, I don't know why. And I haven't felt sick at all today. Unfortunately I am in work all week, but at least it keeps my mind of things and I am out all day Thursday at an employment law seminar so that should take my mind of things (I will probably fall asleep!). Glad the acupuncture is going well. I didn't know it was a group session until I turned up on the day, but it was OK and you do get the chance to ask personal questions privately if you need to.

Kyla - Good news there for you, it will go really quickly, well done.

Fran - I have seen other postings on FF about aspirin, although I forgot to ask at Bart's and no one said anything to me, I know some hospitals recommend you take it and some don't I suppose it just depends on the hospitals protocol.

Nicky - If you are reading, I hope you are OK.

Heidi
xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Re: aspirin

IVF doc didn't suggest I take it first time, but after loss next time he suggested I take it as there was some talk that it helped.  He advised to take it after ET, I did and it didn't work I lost everytime before test date.

When I saw immunology doc for blood tests he asked if I was taking aspirin I said yes only in 2 ww, and he said that is wrong any woman trying to conceive should take it daily.  Just a junior dose 75mg.

Sue


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

hi all

with regard to asprin again!!
any one intersted whole thread on the topic top section of the main IVF thread how silly of me not to notice it  

Had a long talk with DH last night as I am getting a bit nervous about all the procedures ahead of me and he seemed not to have realised that it was only seven weeks away that this all gets started. It is tricky for us as he is very very very squeemish and passes out at the sight sound or even conversation about gory things   . He cannot even watch ER or Casualty anyway basically I am worried about being on my own and was woundering from all you experts who have been there how bad it really is and if any of you have this problem with your DH or DP's if so what did you do?
I have thought about asking my sister or Mum to come along but kind of feel they wouldn't be there if we were making a baby naturally and not sure what to do!

opinions and advice much welcomed  

hope all you tww are coping

talk soon
FRances


----------



## pancake (Apr 22, 2003)

Hi

Fran - I went up for my baseline scans on my own, and it was fine. I didn't really need anyone there with me.

Well I think it's all over, af started today, very slowly, but it's there. I can't believe it. I was trying to remain positive while still being aware of it not working, but it hits you in the guts so badly. I feel so down today and I have to go to a seminar today and really don't feel like it - just want to stay at home and cry.

Love to you all

Heidi


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Heidi 
I am so sorry and am thinking of you  
look after each other in the coming days and keep your head up. remember we will all reach or goal one day and the children we do have will be much loved as we have waited so long to meet them.

lots of love 
Fran


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Heidi - Oh honey, I know exactly how you are feeling - I was in the same boat a month ago. Its so hard to stay positive when every fibre in you tells you it hasnt worked. 
I had spotting at the same stage. Oh how I wish this was different for you!  

DH & I were much stronger together through this and Im sure you will be too.

K xxx


----------



## pancake (Apr 22, 2003)

Hi

Well after my worries on Thursday about AF coming, it stopped and hasn't started again, although I did a test this morning and it was negative (due to test on Monday 11th). So now I am really confused. Is it still too early to test? I thought not, but when I think about when I was pg last Dec I didn't test positive until 4 days past when AF was due, although I did MC a week later.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Heidi
xxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

If it was implantation spotting you wouldnt have enough hormones in you to test + yet.
Hang in there (harder to do than say I know) and test on Monday like they said. Even if that isnt a + I wouldnt stop the prog for a couple of days in case it takes longer to show up for you.
Fingers crossed honey that it turns out perfect for you!


----------



## lc1502 (May 22, 2005)

Good luck for tomorrow Heidi, I'll be thinking of you.  Just think it's not over until the fat lady sings and it doesn't sound if she's sung that song yet.  

Well I've had the info session and start sniffing tomorrow so bloods, etc must have been ok.  I have the baseline scan on 26th July and they're aiming for ec w/c 8th Aug so it's all systems go.  Info session was good, there were a good 30 couples there so very busy.  Now then.... that mad counselling lady, what is she on!?!? She kept writing things on this board that were already on her presentation slide, was very funny but then I felt a bit sorry for her as almost all of the couples up'd and left during her bit.  

Any advise for the downregging stage girls?

I hope the rest of you are all ok and have been enjoying the sunshine.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Fran

Just read your mail about your squeamish DH.

I spoke to my DH and he says that there is nothing really that is gory or squeamish.

The only comments he made were that in the room, which can be small he felt in the way and was worried about being in the way or accidentally doing something, like tripping on a cable.  But the staff do ask and encourage him to be there and make him feel part of the proceedures.

There is nothing scary about the scans just a computer with a greyish pic, when the staff point out the ovaries etc, my DH just says oh really if you say so.

The ec my DH didn't come in with me, because I was asleep.  For the et he did, but he says all you see is a tube being inserted and then you watch the computer.

The biggest problem he had was seeing me laying down, legs open and another man's hand there fiddling.

Personally, I would say you should take someone you are comfortable with everytime, even for the scans.  I found it useful to have 2 pairs of ears, because you can get so emotional that you forget what you have been told, also, if you receive bad news on a scan, like I did quite a few times it is good to have the shoulder there. 

For the et, you need your partner because it is your baby, not your mum's or even the Doc's really but we need to compromise somehow.

I think your DH needs to come round because you are going to need his support so much.  He will be so worried about seeing what you are going through that hopefully he will forget his worries.

Final word from my DH if he thinks this is gory is he going to miss out on the birth also!

Going away at end of July, so when I get back we will be into Aug, and then it will seem time will fly by.

Sue


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi all

Sue Thanks for replying I read it to my DH and it has put his mind at ease loads. He does have a really bad phobia about all these things but i have been trying to desensitise him by making him watch casualty but he still walks out.

with regards to giving birth we have discussed it at lenght and agreed he will not be there. I don't have a problem with this as I have seen the state he can get into and I cannot pick him up from the floor if I am pushing!!!  

It is a tricky one going through treatment and what you wrote has made him feel a bit better. He is so supportive of what we have to go through but it is a balancing act to make him feel ok with it all and I know this is important too. He has been and will always be my rock and I can rely on him 100% so it is important for me to know that he will be ok with what he has to see. 

A very good friend of mine has offered to be with me for some of it which is great but like you said for ET if we were doing it naturally it would only be us two so thats how we want to keep it so knowing it is not too gory really makes that easier to achieve.

hope everone else is ok
has anyone heard from Nikki?

bye for now
Fran


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Fran

No definitely no gore involved certainly in comparison to Casualty etc.  For the ec and et, all there is legs apart and a small tube/catheter inserted and then you watch the screen to see what is going on inside, just like a normal scan really.

The staff will guide DH and ask him whether he wants to be with you or not.

I had a cyst drained and a polpy cut away, both while awake, but the staff advised DH not to be there.  Which was just as well because of the screaming and crying I did, he wouldn't have been able to cope there was no gore to see but just the pain I was in.  But other times they do ask him if he wants to be.

I agree it is difficult for the DH's because we are going through it all, but hopefully yours will find his way through it.  My DH says just take each visit as it comes and see how he feels.

I do advise you to take up the offer of your good friend, you really need someone.  I also have a good friend but I use her mainly for advice, debating quandries etc.

Take care everyone and enjoy the sun.

Sue in sunny Sussex.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Fran

Sorry DH and I forgot, does your DH know he will be having blood tests.  These are needed before treatment begins, definitely take blood for HIV and all HEP testing.  Of course consultant may want others done.

Hope that is not to gory.

Sue


----------



## pancake (Apr 22, 2003)

Hi Girls

Thought I would let you all know that my 2ww and my first IVF is all over, a big negative. I spoke to Cathy one of the nurses and she is going to book me in for a follow up appointment. We had one embyro frozen, so after the 3 months we will try with that.

Although feeling down right now I am positive for the future and know that I will get what I so desperately want out of all this.

Best wishes

Heidi
xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Heidi

I'm so sorry to hear about your news. 

Sending you lots of hugs!

Take care

Ronnie


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Heidi - Im so sorry honey!     Nothing we can say will make it all better but know we are here for you.

Ky


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Heidi

Sorry to hear your news.  Have a big hug and a cup of tea.  Do cry and find someone to talk through your feelings - it really does help.

I know you won't believe it at the moment, because I wouldn't at the time, but you will get through this and come out more positive.

Why are you waiting 3 mon for the FET?

My clinic advised me as long as I was ready emotionally and physically after the next natural AF to jump back on.

They may also suggest you go for another full treatment, because whilst time is on their side they prefer to bank up the FET's for future use when age or health are against you.  But remember decision is yours.  Usual deciding factor is the cost.  Another reason to have someone to talk to to discuss pros and cons.

Take it easy on yourself.

Sue


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi all

Heidi so sorry to hear your news but am glad to hear you are feeling positive I always find it helps me I am sending hugs anyway as we all deserve them considering what we go through   also sending fairy dust to wish you luck in three months  

Sue thanks for the advise about DH it has helped settle his mind no end. In answer to your question he is fine when procedures and blood tests are being done to him its when he has to see others going trough it he passes out. He is even squemish when discussing gory topics without seeing anything. When his mum had a hysterectomy the nurse was talking about the most basic details and he passed out in the corridor. He even passed out when he took his dog to the vet and the vet stuck a finger up the dog  . You can see what I'm dealing with, It will be tricky at times but we will cope.

Ronnie, Kyla how are you?

hope you are all enjoying the sun

ttfn

Fran


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Fran

I'm fine thanks.  Just come home from a week away!

My DH is just squeamish full stop. He's got the white coat syndrome.  If he has to have any treatment, he'd rather they do it straightaway rather than explaining to him first, otherwise he breaks out in a cold sweat & ends up having a lie down. I usually dose him up in Kalms (herbal tablets) before an appointment just to calm him down!

When's your appointment? Can't be long now?  Take a good book & mag (or both varieties!!)

Have I read somewhere on this board that the info session at Bart's is usually 2 weeks after AF on a Wednedsay? Can someone please confirm whether this is true?

Speak soon

Ronnie


----------



## lc1502 (May 22, 2005)

Heidi - sorry to hear it didn't work this time but glad you're in fighting spirit!

Ronnie, my info session was about 2 weeks on a Wednesday after day 1.  Found it really good and quite informal.  Nothing squemish for your DH to worry about

I've been sniffing now for 3 days, no side effects yet except mega hungry!! 

Take care all and enjoy the sunshine

x


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello all,

I'm new to the message board, but have read your stories and have been inspired by you all.  I'm downregging at moment, am also at Barts for ec on w/c 8 august - am on suprecur, and scan in Norwich on 27 July.  Are / have any of your partners had surgical sperm retrieval?  My DH is going in on Tues for it and is feeling pretty scared!

Am really sorry to hear your news Heidi, and hope you're getting time to do some nice things for yourself, must be really tough time.
  
Thanks,

Heather xxx


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Hello all

I am not sure what planet I am on at the moment, but for now it is a good one, because yesterday a little miracle happened!!!!!!

    

I cannot believe it and I'm in a state of shock as is my DH

after 2 1/2 years of ttc and nearly 2 years before that not being careful I am gob smacked 

we had been having acupuncture and obviously homeopathy and eating right and doing vitamins but what ever we did it has worked.

I am really scared it's a mistake but three tests cannot be wrong can they? I am seeing the doc this afternoon.

It's amazing to think our dream has come true and we don't have to do the IVF 

I am sending you all my love and best wishes and each of you will be in my thoughts as I know how much this means to every single one of you and if me praying for you does anything then I will keep on until you all get there.

I know how hard it is to hear of others success at times and I only wish the same for you all

I will let you know what the doc says.

I don't believe it is real I had thought it was all over this month when started spotting 10 days post ovulation but it stopped after 2 days and then nothing if my maths is right I am exactly 4 weeks today.

Love to you all

your friend 

Frances


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Fran

Well what can I say other than all the best and congrats.  Keeping fingers crossed that it is a real miracle.  They do say the strangest things happen and you should never give up.  Maybe you are one of those.

Best of luck and hope the Doc is full of optimisim and support.  I have heard from others on the site that the Doc brings them down to earth because they don't seem as excited as the girls are, just congrats and ok go away and make an appt for later.

Keep on doing those tests, just to prove it.  I wanted to do one every day just to make sure it was still true.

Don't do anything too drastic with regards to Barts and the 24th at this stage maybe?

Sue


----------



## pancake (Apr 22, 2003)

Hiya Girls

Fran - That's fantastic news, I am so thrilled for you. Well done. You make sure you look after yourself, and that your DH pampers you rotten, you deserve it. 

Heather - Welcome, it's good to hear you have already started your treatment. I don't know anybody who's had the sperm retrieval, I am sure it will be OK, is it done under general or local?

Leanne - How's the sniffing going? Have you had any side effects yet?

I am doing fine and I would like to thank you all for your kind thoughts and words, it has really helped. I have now put it behind me and look to the future. I haven't got my out patients appointment yet from the hospital so we have decided to keep trying ourselves until the FET in about 3 months. Hopefully we will be lucky and get a miracle as well, I am keeping my fingers crossed. A friend of mine who had exactly the same treatment on exactly the same days (weird eh!) has just found out that she is expecting, although it is Early days and she has a history of mc's. I am fine with that, she has been waiting so long I just hope it all goes well for her.

Well I am now off for a night on the town, disco and BBQ, can't have anything to drink unfortunately as I am driving, but plan to have a really good boogie.

Hope you all have a good weekend. Hi to everyone else.

Love Heidi
xxx


----------



## lc1502 (May 22, 2005)

Fran - OH MY GOD!!! That's amazing news - congratulations!!! I'm so pleased for you and DH.  

Heather - you and I are at the same stage, I'm down for e/c w/c 8th August too.  I've been down regging since Monday.  I haven't really had any side effects I don't think - if anything I've been 'nicer' and less stressed then usual  How about you?  

Only side effect but maybe I'm looking for them is I have a seriously heightened sense of smell in the mornings and it's made me feel really quesy on more then one occasion.  I wasn't expecting this yet but at least I may have a sense of things to come (very very hopefully).  

Hope you enjoyed your boogie Heidi.


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hey girls!

Frances! WOW         Congratulations! You got the fairy tale! Im so happy for you. Not to put a downer, but I agree - keep that appointment for at least the next few weeks.
So you had implantation spotting and didnt realise? That's so cool!

Heidi - Good for you. That's the route I took too - looking forward to the FET is a good way of staying positive. Obviously it hurts and totally sucks that it didnt work but it's just one more hurdle on the way to your BFP.
Go knock em' dead at the disco tonight 

Sue - How you doing? I saw from your sig that you did an FET - did both your frozen embies survive the thaw? How did you find it different from a full IVF cycle? Hope you dont mind me asking but mine is coming up in a month or so's time.

Nicky - How you doing honey? I hope you feel able to come back here soon and catch up. Still thinking about you.  

Leanne - Glad the sniffing is going well for you - I wish I had been able to do that as it got annoying doing two sets of shots a day. LOL - good positive attitude re sickness! When is your baseline scan?

Heather - My DH didnt need TESE (in fact he is very proud of his sperm count - typical man!) but I do know someone it worked first time for - with twins! How have you been finding the meds?

We got our invoice for FET through this week, just waiting to pay day to send off the cheque (hate to think how much it has been in total - the train fares set us back between 26 - 63 a go each time too! Ouch). Have O'd this week and go up for CD21 tests on Monday afternoon.


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

hi all

firstly thanks for all your support it means a great deal

Sue, Kyla thanks for the advice about Barts appointment we had already deceided not to mention it for a few weeks just to make sure.

Heather sorry I didn't welcome you yesterday but good luck with your treatment the girls here are amazing and will help you along the way with all the good and the bad.

I saw the Doc yesterday and she confirmed I am definately PG. I have a midwife appointment booked in 2 weeks and they have said if I want an early scan they will do it.

I am still in a state of utter shock but am trying to stay positive and hoping for the best I know it is still very early and I am trying to rest up.

Although I always prayed for a miricle I never expected it to happen but they do so I will keep you all in my prayers.

take care all
Fran


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Sunny Morning to you all Girls

Kyla - I don't mind talking about my FET and hope this helps.  I found much easier and less stressful than the IVF (not sure why though).  You still go for your baseline scan at AF time, you are likely to be prescribed tablets, like the pill but for HRT (yep we try it all) - mine was Progynova.  You start with a small dose for a few days, then a slightly stronger dose for a few more days and then a stronger dose onwards.  It is best to be organised and write it all on a calendar or similar to make sure you take the write strength for the right days.  The idea is to suppress your system, you then go for a mid cycle scan, and it is slightly odd that the staff unusually get excited to see no ovary action, no follices, eggs or sign of ovulation.  For this part there is no deadline so by taking the pills you can be a bit more flexible with the et date.  The staff suggested a date for the et but my DH had an important can't miss meeting, so we just moved my dates.  (Just as well it wasn't ec!).

When et date arrives you are in suspense because you will not now until almost the last moment what the outcome of the frozen embies are.  I think each clinic has their policy, some phone and tell you whether to come in or not, others only phone if you don't need to come in.  I got confused and wouldn't leave the room with the phone in all morning, and then DH said time to leave and I said we can't they haven't phoned and he said that's good news means both are ok.

The staff will advise you but they like to defrost as many as possible to guarantee being able to pick the best 2, not all embies survive the thaw, or become useable.  I know some girls on my old message board who had 8 defrosted and got upset that only 2 were used and the others left to die - seems a waste if you need more next time.

I was so, so lucky I only had 2 frozen and the staff warned me that chances were 2 thaw, 2 die or 50/50.  They couldn't believe it when both thawed and were useable.

The side effects of progynova amongst most are headaches and nausea.  When you take the strongest does it maybe 3 small pills (because they give you 1 box to cover all stages).  The nurse advised not to take them all at once if the side effects got me.  However, I also read that to keep the hormone level constant in your system it was best to even out the dose over the day.  Rather than a lump in one go and then dropping to nothing.

Any questions?

FRAN - many congrats, that really is good news, I know on my previous IVF board it happened to one girl and they said it could be subconciously the stress had been lifted from them because they knew they were in the hands of the IVF team.  But maybe it was acupuncture or something, whatever checked with them as it maybe a good idea to carry on treatments.

You are very lucky to be offered a scan, a normal preg won't get you one until 16 wks, and IVF I was offered at 8 wks, because they said there is nothing worthwhile seeing before then (lot worth seeing to me).

Rest loads, enjoy the sun, don't do anything not even carrying a washing basket that's what friends and DH's are for.

As for keeping Barts in suspense, think of it as making someones day by giving them a cancellation.

I guess you will be moving onto another board now.

Heidi - the negative, may help the Docs build a bigger a picture for you, and maybe try things differently to see what changes can be done.

Hi to all other girls
Gotta go.

Sue


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyla

forgot to mention, when et date is decided you will need to take something like cyclogest, to reverse your body to make it think oh I forget I did realise an egg and ovulate could be preg.  Then FET so you are preg and you continue with cyclogest in 2 ww.

Bye

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - Wow, that was great! Thanks for that. Im not sure yet if Im going to be pill-popping. They said as I O naturally in a very regular cycle, I might be able to just put them back after O using OPK's and U/S to check where I am... BTW - when you used Cyclogest did you do it vaginally or rectally? Sorry if that is too personal but I have read conflicting views on that one.  
So what is your TTC plan now? How do you keeping finding the strength to go on? DH & I have said three full goes and we will move onto adopting (we are counting FET cycles as free goes as there isnt a high chance of them working).


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Fran

Wow wow wow!!! Many congratulations!!!! I'm so pleased for you! 
Keep in touch & let us know how you're getting on.  Once you start showing, I'll be able to recognise you around Mackie!!

Take care

Ronnie


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello all,

Excellent news Fran, really great news 

Heidi - hope you had a good dance - as my DH is wheelchair user - broken back - we think he will be under sedation, which makes it better 

IC - no side effects either, sore boobs, but that may just be af due, feeling really positive now that I'll be side effect free!  Did you get clear advice on your protocols?  I only received written protocol on Thurs and it had different drug than what I'm on, so am trying to make sense of what I'm meant to be doing and hoping I'm not mucking up down reg, as I've been told to do differently to what they've written down on paper.  The nurses are great, but wish they'd be better with paperwork!!
Hello Ronnie - hope you r ok about info session now, I never did get 1, so don't think there's anything major to miss - hope not anyway!!

Any of you on sniffers - when you go out, do you just get it out there and then or do you go to the loos?  When I'm at friends, I'm not bothered about sniffing, but tonight going out for meal (hen night of friends) and not sure whether to do at table or go to loo - silly thing to worry about!!

Have great day, its beautiful out there,

Heather xxxx    

Hope you all have good weekends,


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning everyone

Hope you all enjoyed the very sunny weekend, and rested lots.

Kyla - the reason you need to take HRT is they want to make sure you don't ovulate, because of the worry that you may have a nat preg, which would obviously be disturbed when they put in the frosties.  My cycle is also regular and I ovulate - so you may need to double check that.

As for where to stick the cycolgest - I did both, no worries I just got on with it.  Reason for doing both was vaginally you get leakage and should lay down (my clinic advised 20 mins), this is hard first thing in the morning when you gotta go etc, so I done rectally because it's done.  But at night I done vaginally.  That way I also thought I had covered both bases and one way or another it should work.

My ttc plan is my number has finally come up for NHS at Barts, first consult 24/8 - so we are off to see what they have to say and can do.  Hoping that fresh tests and different set of eyes we may make a breakthrough.  We were thinking of doing a private in June because dates allowed, but were concerned that if we got a +ive, how long did we leave it to cancel Barts, and then if things went wrong what were chances of getting back to Barts and in view of age (40 is not far away), we may miss the NHS option.  So we are waiting for that, because we can always go private afterwards where age is not an issue.

How to cope?  Well I think I am a (too) patient person, a lot of time has been spent on NHS waiting lists and with the hope from Docs that this drug will work, so go away and take it and I have just assumed it will all happen because I trusted what I was told or knew no other choice with lists etc.  I think the secret is not to make it the be all and end all of your life, (easier said than done).  While I was on waiting lists I enjoyed myself hols etc to put it to the back of my mind.  We have no contact with children, other than my 2 nephews which I see a few times a year.  And I think time just passes by we are busy, we are happy as a twosome - after 16 yrs together it is a bit scary at the thought of another around.  I also think you need to stop and take time out every now and then, whilst I have been ttc for 13 yrs, (god that sounds bad), I wouldn't say every month - there are times say when on a list, that I am doing nothing other than relying on a nature, so you use that time to forget about it and get on with other things in life.  It does mean you are both not exhausted and tired of it all when you start a fresh treatment etc.


I also find that all of the treatments are like  a roller coaster, with IVF we set out to just do 2 that was what our budget would allow.  But because you see progress at each stage, its hard to give up, so you somehow find a way to do another, a bit more progress, and the Docs find more answers, so you want to do another and on it goes.  We have now said we will have 2 more goes.  I think that will really be it then because age and money, and what more can be done.  I think my DH is driven forwards because he only wants his own, won't discuss adoption.

I have learnt and done more about this whole issue in the last 2 yrs and with the info on this site, I wish I had known about it all earlier - but age or experience have now taught me that Docs don't have all the answers and not to believe all that they tell you.

Sue


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi all

just to let you know I am moving to the Bun in the oven thread 1st trimester.

I spoke to Barts and they are holding our appointment for three weeks before releasing it 

Sue our date was also the 24th of aug so maybe you have got my lucky spot  

to everyone else good luck with everything   I will keep popping in to see how you are doing feel free to send me a personal message let me know how you are all doing

I am still very scared that this is a big mistake but I am staying positive and relaxing lots with the new harry potter

keep in touch
your friend

Frances


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Fran

I haven't got your spot, I was always going on the 24th, and we were going to meet  - I am Boniface!

It is good news that Barts are considerate to hold the date open for you, especially for 3 weeks, I guess they know they can easily fill it, probably even at short notice.

Glad hear to you are resting, the Harry Potter book sounds a good excuse not to move something like 400+ pages to read?

How many tests have you done - to check it is not a mistake.  I can imagine you are scared, I remember I was and that was after IVF reaction was oh my god what have I done, so to be surprised by it as well

Currently looking into acupuncture myself, as I have just read on another board that the girls found help with their endo pain.

Good luck for the future and I hope they are just as friendly on your new board. 

Take care

Sue


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

hi Sue

Doh!! did get confused forgot you were boniface aswell!!!! sorry

Accupunture I believe is what did it for us and one very well picked homeopathic remedy.

give it all a try you have nothing to lose. I have about 20 patients with endometrosis and most have significant improvement in symptoms within about 5 months.

still only done 3 tests still got light spotting but other symptoms starting so feeling positive also my mum and sister stayed for the weekend and my mum spotted with 3 of her 4 pregnancies so much more reassured.

take care all
Fran


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Fran

Do you know whether acupuncture helps with male fertility problems too?

Thanks

Ronnie


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi Ronnie

ours was always a male fertility problem and it seems the acupuncture has reversed this as has well chosen homepathic remedies, I was recommended a chap who works in Lewes and Brighton he is very good!!

let me know if you want his details

Fran


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Ronnie

This website article maybe of interest to you http://www.numarkpharmacists.com/hn/Concern/Infertility_Male.htm

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Sue

Thanks for the info.  I gave dh some of the vitamins/supplements to take for 3 months hoping to improve his count. When he gave a SA in June at Bart's, his count went from 10 million (in 2002) to 5 million.  The nurse who gave us the result told us the only thing which could help him is to give up beer, but as he doesn't drink that much anyway, she didn't think it would make that much of a difference. I'm resigned to starting ICSI in August & dread turning into a monster whilst on the drugs!!

Thanks again

Ronnie


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Hi girls.  I'm wondering if anyone might be able to help me.  I've had 3 failed attempts at IVF at Holly House in Buckhurst Hill Essex and am due to start my 4th in late August/early September.  As with all these things I've got my first NHS appointment at Barts on 26 September which I can't make a) because it's probable EC week and 2) my DP's father gets married on the 25th September and it is no where near London so I've had to rearrange my Barts appointment and it is now 31 October.  

I'm probably fretting over nothing but despite everything I AM TOTALLY HOSPITAL PHOBIC.  At Holly House they give you a general anaesthetic in a theatre for egg collection and you wake up in the recovery room and it's all quite civilised.  I've been told that this isn't possible at Barts and I'm going to be sedated.  I'm getting myself into a right state and am petrified.  I'm going to keep my appt on 31 Oct and this is my main discussion topic for the consultant!!! Can anyone share their experiences with me?  

Thanks so much.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Daycj

I'm afraid I can't comment on the proceedure at Barts, because I am also waiting to go 24/8.

I've had my previous treatments at Nuffield, Tun Wells and there I was sedated so walked into op room and laid down don't remember going to sleep but wake up in bed - how did I get back there.  So it is probably like yourself.

I know how daunting the hospitals can be because Barts is certainly not going to be like the quiet local one.  For now I suggest you don't worry about it or get too stressed about it, but concentrate on your next attempt at Holly House, and hopefully you won't have to go to Barts at all.

Sue


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Thanks Sue.  You're right - I am trying to concentrate on my next HH go but I'm now a fully fledged pessimist I'm afraid.  Somehow having 3 failed go's has knocked my equilibrium a bit.  Let me know how you get on in August.  It's nice to get some feedback.  As you say, fingers crossed I don't even need to attend!!!  Take care


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Daycj

I can totally understand how you feel having also been knocked back quite a few times, it's a long story.

Have your clinic suggested or done blood tests for immune stuff?

Are you sure you are ready to go into it all again, my last attempt Apr/May failed and I felt I needed time out to rest and get on with life a bit.  Then my number came up on the NHS Barts for Aug.  I would have had time to fit another in June/July but felt I didn't want to miss out on the NHS offer, because if I got +ive then I would loose Barts and then if things went wrong (as known) and I was -ive, I would be at the bottom of the NHS list.  I also have a couple of years age ahead of you to consider.

It might be worth asking Barts for a cancellation date - I know one of this group, Fran, had a date for the 24/8 but surprisingly doesn't look like she will be needing it.

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Darcy - I had the sedation and it wasnt too bad. I will be totally honest with you - I did feel something and I remember being uncomfortable at one point but then they increased my dose and I just floated. I dont know if it's cos Im slightly overweight that they didnt give me enough.

It hurt a bit for me but nothing too awful.


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Thqanks both of you.  Yeah Sue I have been tested by ARGC for immune problems.  All was clear except for an issue with my TNFa levels in CD3 and CD4.  God it is all so complicated and I can't really explain it.  Anway, after that I was seen by an immunologist who tested me for everything.  You name it - lupus, rheumatiod arthritis, DNA problems etc etc. Fortunately all were clear.  He said that I shouldn't hold too much stock on the ARGC test as one day it could give one reading and then another day it could give another.  However, despite all these good results on my immune system I still feel that my problem is implantation as opposed to conception.  Call it female intuition or whatever.  On my last cycle I took Prednisolone and I'm going to go back on it much earlier next time round.  I've got this bee in my bonnet that I want all treatment to be over or underway by Christmas.  I don't know how much longer I can continue with it.  It consumes all my life and in some ways I don't want my life to disappear on treatment alone........... hope this makes sense.  

Ky-G. Thanks for the honest opinion.  that is exactly what I needed.  Uncomfortable I can deal with.  Torture I cannot!! (and I've been told by more than one person that that is what it is). Great eh!!!


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello Daycj,

Just want to add- not sure how much it will help - but at least with sedation, you know you don't have the same risks as with general anaesthetic, I think the least no's of times we all go through gen an, the better as it can be so dangerous.  But not sure if that is useful when dealing with nerves at the time.  

Not sure what ward we will all be going in for ec, but my partner went into Waring ward for sperm retrieval this week, and all the staff were brilliant, really friendly, efficient and warm (and we got sperm!! yay!!!  ), which was really reassuring - feels as if we're in safe hands.

Good luck with it all,

Heatherxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Daycj and Heather

I agree with Heather would be better if you could have sedation as gen an, is not that great and probably means a longer stay.  I don't think sedation or gen an where much different for me.  If you tell them of your concern you can hope they will sedate you quite well.

I can understand why you want to see treatment happening and have set yourself a goal, I think we will feel that way, so it does make sense.  Because I have been ttc for so long, I totally agree you need to take time off every now and then to give yourself a rest and get on with other things in life, because it does take over.  I was going to fit another private one in now before Barts, but I decided not to and enjoy life, summer etc.  The thing is you set yourself a goal of finish Christmas, but because of discoveries or progress made you are suddenly "sucked" in and find yourself on the roller coaster a few months after Christmas.  Another reason for a break is to give you chance to refresh, I feel tired by it all and loose energy, so in Aug. I will be raring to go again.

I will be taking prednislone on my next cycle as well - have a friend who has lupus and she took it 20 years ago for her 2 pregs, and the babies were fine, one is at Uni and the other just done his GCSE's - only handicap he seems to have is clumsiness and a life wish to break every bone in his body, somehow.

Heather, that is great news, hope your DP is recovered - you should both be pleased with yourselves, you are one step ahead, another box to tick.  Reassuring to hear your comments on the staff.

Hi to Ronnie, Kyla, Heidi, anyone else - are you all ok?

Sue


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

HI ladies

Can ijoin you on here, 

i have had 1 ivf neg and 1 fet neg

I have just got my period from my neg fet on monday and i have to wait till my next period to have day 1-3 bloods and then wait 4 weeks for appointment to see what consultant say about starting, hopefully it will be asap about sept/oct.

I was wondering about immune issues does it cost alot/ is there a lot involved in the test.
I also thought about going to blastocyst or have assissted hatching. I want to try anything that will help.

I have a hydrosalphinx and a 32mm endo cyst on the left but right side is ok. I have been taking antibiotics for the hydro as this helps take the poison out of the tube during treatment.

Does anyone have any advice they could give me, it will be nice to talk to you as you go to barts.

RE: EC and sedation i was really worried about it and when i went in i told them i was feeling very uncomfortable before they started due to endo and that i would need lots of pain releif, well they had started and i did not know it but at egg number 8 i felt a little uncomfortable and she asked if i would like more pain refeif and the next thing i know i was in the ward recovering, i dont remember getting of the bed or anything, I will still be very nervous next time but that it only natural but it was ok and not painful.

I hope this helps you ladies

Take care
Sarah


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Thanks Sarah and Heather.  That's really reassuring from both of you.  You know how this urban myths have a way of circulating.  I feel so much happier now.  Fantastic news on the sperm retrievel too.  v  Sarah seems as if we could be at Barts at a similar time.  My appointment is 31 October now.  I did have one for 26 September but had to cancel so don't know if you could take that one or anyone else come to that matter??

Sue - great talking to you again.  Nice to know I'm not the only one who feels a little weary with it all.  Please do le me know how you get on in Aug.  Are you going to join the Aug/September thread??  I've already joined and there's some familiar faces on there.  

Take care all and will be back soon.  xxx


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello all,

Thanks for good wishes.  Dp has a testicular infection, just waiting for antibiotics to  arrive, and hopefully all will be OK.  

Sahara - sorry, can't help you with your query, got no idea on this, but good luck with it and good to hear your sedation experience.  I'm at Norfolk / Barts too - I really like the setting in Norwich, it's so much calmer, even if it is difficult to get hold of people on the phone.  How are you finding it? 

Sue and Daycj - yes, it does get all consuming doesn't it?  And once on the trail it's hard to get off, but lets hope all our wishes come true from this and it's worth it in the end. 

See you soon,

Heather


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Sue

I'm recovering from a flu bug at the moment but apart from that, I'm fine & waiting for the arrival of my AF in a fortnight's time so I can ring Bart's for details/date of the info session.  Hopefully after that it's all systems go!  Good luck with your appointment on the 24th August - we may see each other in the waiting room in Bart's!

Ronnie

PS Anyone heard from Nicky?


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello Ronnie,

Nicky's been on holiday - back today I was told. Hope you're better soon,

Heatherxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Heather

Thanks for your quick reply. Phew! I was getting worried as we haven't heard from her for a while!

How's the sniffing going?

Ronnie


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

HI ladies

Heather - your poor hubby hope he is better soon, i find the clinic ok apart from one receptionist who is very short and sharp on the phone, amy is the nicest nurse ever and she is very understanding.


Ronnie - hope you feel better soon

Take care
Sarah


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi everyone

Ronnie - flu bug, yet another reason to get used to spoiling yourself, hope it's not too bad, and you can still enjoy the sun.

Daycj - No, I haven't joined the cycle buddies yet.  To be honest hadn't given it much thought and I wasn't sure whether to join Aug/Sept or Sept/Oct.  Probably the latter because my Barts appt is 24 Aug, and they say depending on tests, results etc and the timing of AF will depend on whether I start in Sept or Oct.  AF is quite close to 24th so unless they can get act together on tests or are happy to accept my previous tests findings looks like it will be Oct.

Nicky - hope you enjoyed the rest, now you will be getting back to it.  I go this time next week - not quite yippeee as it is off to inlaw family.  Because of all this not knowing where we will be and what will be happening DH hasn't seen his folks for almost a year and he's missing his mummy and daddy!!!!!

Heather - hope sniffing is ok, something I've never done.  Sorry to hear of DH presumably a result of his retrieval, hope that his is a one off at the hospital and he feels better soon.

Sarah - welcome to the group.  I had a 3cm Endo cyst which they drained as much as they could from it.  Apparently they are very sticky like treacle.  Doc even showed me!  On next cycle he had grown to 20mm diameter, apparently the drugs can do that.  So I had to have it removed by Lap.  It caused that ovary to be fairly dormant but after removal, follicles grew on next cycle so worth doing.

As for immune tests, you are generally not considered worthy of them until you have had quite a few loses or treatments.  My private Doc didn't think they were worth doing.  So for peace of mind I went to Dr *******, as recommended by others on other boards, he was very good done all sorts of tests for around £600, discovered I had NK cells and would need drugs on next cycle to help me keep little ones.  I wasn't entirely sure if he tested for sticky blood so I asked my GP to do this, because another symptom is Headaches/Migraine, and I can get this almost daily.  Mine came back ok.

Have a good evening.

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sarah - Welcome! I think the immune issue testing at Barts is around £750? I'm gearing up for an FET cycle soon. One more AF and we are good to go (have also had an IVF BFN this year). Hoping the FET will work but resigned to the fact it wont - have an NHS go lined up before March 06 which is nice to know.
Where are you from?

Heather - Great news on the sperm retrieval! Yay for DH (what a brave little toaster he is   )

Ronnie - Im waiting for AF to book an info session too! Apparently you have to re-do a slightly different one for  FET cycles  

Sue - We are going to ask for immune testing on our next IVF cycle if this FET doesnt take. I wonder if it would hurt to take asprin anyways?

DacyJ, Leanne, Nicky (HUGS), Fran (belly rubs) - HI!


----------



## lc1502 (May 22, 2005)

Hi, Welcome Sarah & Daycj.  I've been off the board for a few days so it was nice to see some new names.  

Heather - good news on the spermies, when do you go for your baseline scan or have you done that already? Do you do that at Norwich?  Minie is next Tuesday, looking forward to getting on to the next bit now.  I've had a couple of emotional outburst now around af time but largely contributing is the fact I had a tooth break so had to have it out on Tuesday - seriously not a great experience and one I could've done without right now so any side effects now have been replaced with a nice jaw ache.  

Hi Kyla & Ronnie not long until you get going then...


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

hi all

Kyla thanks for the hi

I'm doing fine still in shock I think

Fran


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyla - Aspirin

Difficult one really, my IVF Doc said as my first IVF +ive failed it was worth considering on my second go.  Apparently there was some news of it working in the medical press.  His advice was to take junior aspirin after ET for the 2 ww.  This I done everytime and I never achieved a +ive again.

Then when I had my immune blood tests Doc asked if I took aspirin, yes only in 2 ww.  He said every woman trying to conceive should take continuously.  So that is what I am now doing.

I done some research on the net about it, and like everything it seems to be controversial fors and against.  Bascially, the idea is that it thins the blood and stops clots forming.  Because if a clot forms it could block a blood vessel leading to the womb area, therefore causing starvation of blood, oxygen etc.

For me I shed clots with AF, probably because of Endos, but I have noticed any since.  The dosage is so small that it can do no real harm, so give it a go.  My IVF Doc didn't seem to know much about it so maybe the immune Doc is right and that you should take it daily.

I have my first acupuncture appt Tues evening.  When asked how long had I been trying, 13 years, he said aaah.  Doesn't think he can help me in that area, but certainly with regards migraine/endo pain and blood flow.

Hope you all have a good day.

Sue


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello all,

Kyla and Ronnie - Hope waiting is going OK, so difficult when just want everything to get started.  Hope you're getting to do nice things for yourselves.

lc - my baseline scan on Weds at Norwich.  Sorry to hear about tooth - hope your jaw is starting to feel better, what a nightmare.  The kind of distraction you can do without!! I've been a bit emotional and have had a very long af - usually only lasts 4-5 days, and has gone on for 7 days so far, just want to get on with injections now.  

Sue - it will be good to hear how acupuncture goes, it's something I've considered but haven't done anything about yet, hope you enjoy it.

Finally got right antibiotics from a locum last night as GP had given the wrong prescription twice , but at last think DH is starting to recover.  Not as down as he usually is with infections - think the good result made it worth the payback.

Enjoy the day - weekend nearly here!

Heather xxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

New thread for us: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,33406.0.html


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks for the help Ky-G  i'll lock this thread now  

pam xx


----------

